# Hello



## dml11 (Jan 13, 2014)

So what's going on in here?

I heard this place is sort of cool.

Looking for a new spot to call home.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 13, 2014)

dml11, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 13, 2014)

welcome to IM


----------



## sneedham (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome to IMF..Lots to learn and a lot of fun....


----------



## apostolic777 (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 13, 2014)

Glad to be here with ya, I'm just getting started over here as well.


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome DML to Iron Magazine. The folks in here are awesome. And folks, DML is pretty awesome too. I am glad your here brother.


----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## mac10chap (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome DML.  Like Chez said, DML is a good guy with a lot of info.  Good to have you here bro.


----------



## dml11 (Jan 13, 2014)

CHEZ said:


> And folks, DML is pretty awesome too.


Actually, I heard that he's kind of an arrogant know it all.


----------



## gracian1601 (Jan 13, 2014)

dml11 said:


> Actually, I heard that he's kind of an arrogant know it all.



ever the modest one, this guy.  :>


----------



## brazey (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 13, 2014)

gracian1601 said:


> ever the modest one, this guy.  :>



And Gracian too?? Sweet!! Welcome man!!


----------



## dml11 (Jan 13, 2014)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the community.


Thank you. I do appreciate the kind welcome.

I was an active member of another forum for many years.

Unfortunately, I had a bit of a "falling out" with the gentleman who runs that particular site.

So, I'm hoping to make this place my new home.

Let's face it. Our fascination with steroids, libido enhancement, estrogen control, etc. is not the type of stuff that we can discuss with just anyone. Thank God for these silly, ridiculous, wonderful forums.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Good man right here


----------



## JohnMcc (Jan 15, 2014)

Took your advice haha, good to see you again dml.


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 15, 2014)

JohnMcc said:


> Took your advice haha, good to see you again dml.



Johhnnnnnnyyy!!! Whassup brother!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## dml11 (Jan 15, 2014)

Warriorblaze said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> 
> Warrior



Gracias amigo.


----------



## AvA182 (Jan 15, 2014)

me too, welcome


----------



## theestone (Jan 15, 2014)

I've always enjoyed dml's outlook. Good to see you around here bro.


----------



## dml11 (Jan 16, 2014)

theestone said:


> I've always enjoyed dml's outlook. Good to see you around here bro.



Thank you very much. I appreciate that.

I'm definitely happy to be here.


----------



## prometheus1982 (Jan 18, 2014)

While I'm not the most active or talkative poster at any board I go to, I found your threads very helpful at the other board and IMF is lucky to have a resource like you here.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome home, man

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradray5871 (Jan 18, 2014)

dml11 said:


> So what's going on in here?
> 
> I heard this place is sort of cool.
> 
> Looking for a new spot to call home.



Looks like an interesting forum here. Welcome aboard my brother


----------



## dml11 (Jan 18, 2014)

prometheus1982 said:


> While I'm not the most active or talkative poster at any board I go to, I found your threads very helpful at the other board and IMF is lucky to have a resource like you here.


I'm grateful for the kind words.

In truth, I have put a great deal of time and energy into trying to help people.

Of course, I was never looking for credit or thanks of any kind.

But it honestly does feel good when someone tells me that in some small way I helped them out.


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 18, 2014)

dml11 said:


> But it honestly does feel good when someone tells me that in some small way I helped them out.



Thanks


----------



## dml11 (Jan 18, 2014)

^^^^^^I like bears.

I'm going to have my wife help me put that little weight lifter bear that I used on PHF as my avatar on this board.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 18, 2014)

Welcome man. This is not the worst possible forum to be in. I think 50% of people in PHF will rush here now! You were missed there.


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 18, 2014)

dml11 said:


> ^^^^^^I like bears.
> 
> I'm going to have my wife help me put that little weight lifter bear that I used on PHF as my avatar on this board.


you may also appreciate



			
				labelhunter said:
			
		

> (post-witty-bold-comment-rep)
> Hey, Tell DML he will truly be missed here. That dude was a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> 
> sincerely


----------



## Z82 (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Daniel11 (Jan 20, 2014)

dml11 said:


> ^^^^^^I like bears.
> 
> I'm going to have my wife help me put that little weight lifter bear that I used on PHF as my avatar on this board.



Must have the barbell bear...


----------



## dml11 (Jan 20, 2014)

Daniel11 said:


> Must have the barbell bear...



I love that damn bear.

It sort of represents how I feel about this whole thing of ours. These forums, the training, the steroids, all of it.

I take it seriously, but not too seriously, but kind of seriously, sort of, up to a point. It's a big deal to me, but not really all that big of a deal.


----------



## calisaintsfan (Jan 20, 2014)

Just makes sense for "brothers in iron" to congregate at a forum worthy of the title "iron". Wazzup big D?


----------



## calisaintsfan (Jan 20, 2014)

Z82 said:


> Welcome



your avatar rocks sir!


----------



## hellsgatekeeper (Jan 20, 2014)

Sup dml? 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 20, 2014)

Question....  I'm unofficially and quite possibly only temporarily, for the duration of this question, resurrecting the "ask DML anything" thread...

Was planning on bulking up with sdmz 2.0 (msten/dmz) for 6 weeks, with test/eq as base, then coast on test/eq for a month or two before jumping on some tbol to sort of shred up/lean out maybe pack on some more lean mass depending on what I look like at that point....  so the goal with the tbol would be aesthetics and possibly some lean mass.

Am wondering what I should dose it at, for how long, and what your general experienced input would be regarding tbol.  Googling other responses and online forums I've seen so much retarded shit that it makes me question if some of these people typing are handicapped or not







So question is, what are the benefits, at what dosage would be a good place to start (would be somewhere between 180-200lbs at that point) and how long would a good run last me (safety on the hepatotoxicity?) thnx


----------



## dml11 (Jan 20, 2014)

^^^^^Thanks Biggie. I appreciate you reaching out but I think I'm going to pass on even getting started with all that.

In truth, I'm just not feeling this place.

I mean no  disrespect to anyone on this board. 

I tried. It's just not really working for me. Oh well.

Some things are a perfect match. Other things are not.


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 21, 2014)

Fair enough, thanks for the honesty, hope ye finds what ye's lookin for, I think I got the general gist in regards to what I asked anyway... how hard can it be, just start eating caps n food n drinkin water, bound to eventually get it right.  Thanks brother

God Bless 'Murica


----------



## GTA61 (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh Haaiii


----------



## JackW (Jan 26, 2014)

welcome.


----------



## eminemnyc (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithO54 (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 9, 2014)

Welcome!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithO54 (Mar 10, 2014)

Welcome.Lots of good experience and knowledge.
Stay Healthy,
Keith O54


----------



## StanG (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 18, 2014)

Bienvenido Hermano!


----------



## biggiesmallz (Oct 25, 2014)

Steroid Control Act oficially null and void, here's how;

http://www.prohormoneforum.com/inde...nly-plz-lock-down-2-read/page-10#entry1393074


----------



## KeithO54 (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome brother.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## biggiesmallz (Oct 28, 2014)




----------

